# [Solved] KDEs Powerdevil in Fluxbox starten

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich nutze Fluxbox als schlanke Alternative, weil bei KDE selbst der X beim Hibernate abraucht.

Nun möchte ich aber nicht auf die Akku-Anzeige usw. verzichten.

Wie kann ich das starten?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## firefly

Vermutlich gar nicht, da powerdevil ein kded modul ist.

Eventuell funktioniert es wenn du kded in fluxbox startest. Oder du verwendest gkrellm und dessen acpi build in plugin

----------

## Finswimmer

Schade.

kded4 ist schon gestartet. Aber Powerdevil kann ich trotzdem nicht laden.

----------

## firefly

eventuell hilft dir das (suchworte powerdevil fluxbox):

http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=37365

----------

## Finswimmer

Besser spät als nie.

kded4 &

qdbus org.kde.kded /kded loadModule powerdevil &

steht nun in .fluxbox/startup und es geht.

Vielen Dank!

Tobi

----------

## hanzen

Hi,

bin ein wenig später über den Thread gestolpert.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> kded4 &
> 
> qdbus org.kde.kded /kded loadModule powerdevil &
> 
> steht nun in .fluxbox/startup und es geht.
> ...

 

Das klappt bei mir auch.

Allerdings bekomme ich rechts unten nicht das passende Icon dazu, um Einstellungen vorzunehmen.

Ist das bei euch auch so oder habt ihr da eine Möglichkeit?

Sonst hätte ich jetzt gedacht, das dies nur innerhalb von kde funktioniert, da es dort eines dieser Widgets ist, oder?

Ich nutze übrigens Fluxbox.

Cheers, Hannes

----------

## franzf

Dann hilfts nix -> selber basteln  :Razz: 

dbus läuft wahrscheinlich eh schon. Qt ist sicher auch installiert, ebenso qt-dbus.

Starte "qdbusviewer", damit kannst du dbus-commands per GUI absenden.

Geh links auf "org.kde.kded", dann siehst du recht die Objekte.

Geh auf "modules/powerdevil/org.kde.PowerDevil", um dir die ganzen Methoden anzuschauen.

Aufrufbeispiel, um ein anderes Profil zu setzen:

```
qdbus org.kde.kded /modules/powerdevil setProfile "Performance"
```

Den Konfigurationsdialog für PowerDevil gibts mit

```
kcmshell4 powerdevilconfig
```

Die einzelnen Befehle einfach in ein Menu packen oder per Shortcut ansteuern, dann klappt das auch alles ohne plasma  :Smile: 

----------

## hanzen

Wow, cool!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das werde mal testen, sobald ich Zeit habe.

----------

